# Anyone sew?



## navigator9

I know there must be others here who sew. I learned how to sew when I was a little girl, so that I could make clothes for my dolls. And in high school, I sewed almost all of my clothes, because I couldn't afford the things that I wanted, the things that my friends had. Back then, I felt sorry for myself, poor me, having to make those hip hugger bell bottoms, and that flower power A-line dress. 

Now, I look back and thank my lucky stars that I didn't have things handed to me, that I was forced to learn how to do so much for myself. It forced me to be creative. These days, when I talk to people and they can't make their own drapes, or knit a pair of mittens, or can't bake bread, don't garden, have never installed a light fixture, can't fix things, I wonder how it's possible to get through life without developing some of these skills??? And I'm thankful for my life.

I digress. I started writing this because you guys got me started on Pinterest, and there, I discovered something so beautiful. I kept seeing a piece of this clothing, here and there on Pinterest, not knowing what the heck it was. Then, finally one of the comments referred to Alabama Chanin, and I looked it up. Alabama Chanin is a clothing line started by Natalie Chanin. It uses 100% cotton jersey, embellished with handwork done by local Alabama women, most of whom had lost their jobs in the textile factories there, due to the ecomomy. The clothing they make is crazy beautiful, and also crazy expensive. And worth every penny, when you consider the work that goes into it. Of course, it's not anything that I can afford, but......there are books, and patterns. Now that I've retired, and have time (as soon as all the work on my house gets done), these are the kinds of things I want to try. People kept asking me if I would get bored. HA! How can you ever get bored when there are so many new things to try? Anyway, if you've never seen anything by Alabama Chanin, they're some of the most beautiful pieces of clothing I've ever seen....take a look. Doesn't it make you want to pick up a needle and thread? They're all about hand work and attention to detail. I'm in love. They make my fingers itch. 
Here are many examples of their designs on Pinterest
https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?rs=ac&len=2&q=alabama+chanin&term_meta

And a couple of YouTube videos

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gh5vEEoDxk[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvv98JdiVLA[/ame]


----------



## shunt2011

Some of those are really beautiful.  I too made my clothes when I was younger.  I was unfortunate enough (in my eyes) to be 5'10 and finding cloths that were long enough and fit properly just didn't exist.  So, I made my own.  I made all my curtains, tablecloths, doll clothes.  However my one nemesis was zippers......  I'm pretty handy too, love to bake, cook, garden, repair small things and find it hard to believe there are so many who have no interest in any of it.

It probably helped a lot that I was a single mom too at one point and owned my own house.  Couldn't afford much.


----------



## kumudini

Really beautiful. Thank you for sharing navigator. Hope you get to try all the things you want to and then show us the results. I love creating too but my hands somehow fail me, may be its my brain that runs ahead of the task at hand.it's like I have two left hands, but with green thumbs on both. I love gardening, cooking and baking. I do fix small things at home. Soaping allows me to be creative even with my limitations( of skill). Knitting and sewing are something that I would love to get a handle on. You are right, these skills are not just creative, they are some of the survival skills. I shake my head in dismay when I see a recipe on how to boil eggs or how to brew coffee etc, but then again I can't crochet a simple square either.


----------



## cmzaha

I started sewing when I was about 10, made all my clothes, some for family members and when I had kids I made most of their colthes . While this gals work is nice it is very easy to do and there is a name for the type of applique she is doing but unfortunately I do not remember the name for it. I have a piece here that was done in several layers where the material was cut out in different layers so it has many colors. I designed and beaded many a skating dress for my daughters whom competed in roller skating, and we had to use lots of Austrian Crystals for adding lots of sparkle. I free handed all the designs and I see I should have written a book of the patterns... LOL, Shari zippers was also my nemesis, especially in lycra, until my Aunt taught me how to put in a zipper by hand. They actually looked much nicer and never came apart. Think my auntie got tired of putting in zippers for me, I would take out the garment and ask her to show me one more time how to put in a zipper which she would actually sew in for me. Think she got very wise very fast. When my girls quit skating I quit sewing, right down to not even mending. Plus the fact it was just not effective anymore with the price of material and patterns.


----------



## shunt2011

Yeah, I stink at the mending thing.  I haven't pulled out my machine in a year or so.   I have two pairs of pants that need the seam fixed and it's been a long time but still haven't done it.  Easier to probably do it by hand.  And yes, fabric and patterns have gotten expensive.


----------



## navigator9

cmzaha said:


> I started sewing when I was about 10, made all my clothes, some for family members and when I had kids I made most of their colthes . While this gals work is nice it is very easy to do and there is a name for the type of applique she is doing but unfortunately I do not remember the name for it. I have a piece here that was done in several layers where the material was cut out in different layers so it has many colors. I designed and beaded many a skating dress for my daughters whom competed in roller skating, and we had to use lots of Austrian Crystals for adding lots of sparkle. I free handed all the designs and I see I should have written a book of the patterns... LOL, Shari zippers was also my nemesis, especially in lycra, until my Aunt taught me how to put in a zipper by hand. They actually looked much nicer and never came apart. Think my auntie got tired of putting in zippers for me, I would take out the garment and ask her to show me one more time how to put in a zipper which she would actually sew in for me. Think she got very wise very fast. When my girls quit skating I quit sewing, right down to not even mending. Plus the fact it was just not effective anymore with the price of material and patterns.



OMG Carolyn, do you have pictures of the outfits you made? All of that hand work! My auntie was the great sewer of the family, too, and I remember the precision of her work, the attention to detail that I love so much to this day. I only wish I had paid more attention.

Yes the Alabama Chanin pieces are easy to do...it's the time factor, with all that hand sewing. They use stencils, applique and lots of reverse applique, which is, I believe, what you were trying to think of. As Natalie C. says in the video, she could easily have outsourced the work, and made the garments much more cheaply, but she wanted to use the local seamstresses, so many of whom were out of work. And she pays them a living wage, not peanuts. And each piece is made entirely by hand, sometimes taking up to 8 weeks to finish. So yes, it makes her things way out of my ballpark, but...she offers books and patterns and stencils, so you can try it on your own. Heck, you could even freehand it on a T-shirt or a tank top!


----------



## not_ally

Navigator, thank you for sharing this.  Those videos were beautiful and incredibly thought provoking, about so many things.  Natalie Channin might be a new hero for me.  I encourage anyone who is reading this link to click on the videos, they are short, lovely, and make you feel both thoughtful and hopeful.

Shunt, I'm sure it was tough being that tall when you were young, but I am so jealous.  I am that height in my head!  Tall women are beautiful.


----------



## kumudini

Haha, that height in my head, so true not_ally, so true! Well, may be not 5'10" but something like that.


----------



## navigator9

not_ally said:


> Navigator, thank you for sharing this.  Those videos were beautiful and incredibly thought provoking, about so many things.  Natalie Channin might be a new hero for me.  I encourage anyone who is reading this link to click on the videos, they are short, lovely, and make you feel both thoughtful and hopeful.
> 
> Shunt, I'm sure it was tough being that tall when you were young, but I am so jealous.  I am that height in my head!  Tall women are beautiful.



Thanks not_ally, I'm glad you enjoyed them as much as I did. I love her philosophy, too. I ordered one of her books from Amazon. I'm going to try _*something*_, not sure what yet, but I just love her stuff. If you look at her garments on the Pinterest page, another thing I love about them, other than the embellishments, is the way that they're cut, the seaming, the shaping....it's just gorgeous, the way that they fit. This jacket blows my mind! And the way the seams are shaped on this top, make it fit like a glove....so beautiful. And every stitch, top to bottom by local women in Alabama. Much as I lament the fact that I could never afford any of them, I applaud her for her business ethic. As soapmakers, we know how underpaid we are for all the work we do, more power to Natalie Chanin for creating a cottage industry that pays women what they're worth!


----------



## IrishLass

Alas, I wish I had more know-how about sewing than mending the occasional popped button or frazzled hem, but I must confess that I'm pretty pathetic around patterns and pins. lol 

My late grandma was an expert seamstress and made her living by sewing, and my late mom was a quilter, but unfortunately, none of the sewing stuff rubbed off on me.

It's funny, but even my hubby and son know more about sewing than I do. Hubby sewed my wedding dress as well as other dresses for me, and he and my son are even able to expertly alter their own store-bought clothes instead of taking them to a tailoring shop (they are both tall and slim with extra broad shoulders, and many of the ready-made clothes bought off the rack just don't fit them right). 

Me? I'm much more happy and feel more at home around a stove/oven, and also a soaping pot, but one of these days, I'd love to be able to sew something more substantial than popped buttons. lol 



not_ally said:


> Shunt, I'm sure it was tough being that tall when you were young, but I am so jealous. I am that height in my head! Tall women are beautiful.


 
Heavy sigh- I was tall very briefly once....back when I was 11.   I was the tallest amongst both the boys and the girls in my 6th-grade class for a few months...... until they all went through a growth spurt and surpassed me, but that's okay. My grandma always used to say that good things come in small packages. She was petite like me (5'1"). 


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna

I've made tailored suits ... once upon a long-ago time. All my high school prom dresses too. I still have a stash of gorgeous wool and silk yardage that I cannot bear to donate or give away, but I haven't sewn anything tailored in years. Mending, once in a blue moon, is more my thing of late.

Natalie has probably gotten a lot of pressure to outsource her clothing to a third world country, and I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who has resisted this mindset. 

I have been asked bluntly why I haven't outsourced my products to China or wherever, and it really annoys me. Don't get me wrong -- I really like making a decent wage. But I'm not going to do it by outsourcing. I like the idea of employing local skilled labor, allowing them and their families to thrive, and doing a little bit to support my rural community. I also like keeping busy myself by doing something productive and worthwhile. I don't see why that's not an acceptable mindset to have, but it definitely doesn't seem to be the norm for many entrepreneurs.


----------



## navigator9

DeeAnna, I know what you mean, I have a stash of fabric that I'll probably never use, but I can't bear to get rid of it.....you never know! LOL

Yes, it's a shame that many businesses feel that they have to outsource to stay afloat. It's nice to know that some people are able to resist the temptation. I'm sure it's not easy.


----------



## dillsandwitch

I cant remember the age I learned to sew. Under 10 I think. I taught myself from a book I borrowed from the library. My granma taught me how to crotchet around the same age. I made a lot of my own clothes when I was a teenager and still do to an extent these days. More tailoring lately. I'm a short ass and I have to hem up most things or they drag on the ground. I bought a pair of crop pants last week (they are supposed to go to about mid calf) and they finished right down at my ankles where I usually hem up pants to. I was both pleased and disappointed at the same time. 

I have really only learned how to cook decently in the last few years and even newer learned how to not kill plants but make them flourish.  My mum isn't very good at any of these things except the gardening thing but even that I taught myself by reading and trying. And yes I once did read how to boil an egg.  hahahaha

Going from being an office worker to a construction worker was a big leap too. Such a steep learning curve with lots of tears but I got there and I think it has also helped bring out my creativity in things. Don't have something or cant find something like what I want. Build it or make it.


----------



## navigator9

dillsandwitch said:


> I cant remember the age I learned to sew. Under 10 I think. I taught myself from a book I borrowed from the library. My granma taught me how to crotchet around the same age. I made a lot of my own clothes when I was a teenager and still do to an extent these days. More tailoring lately. I'm a short ass and I have to hem up most things or they drag on the ground. I bought a pair of crop pants last week (they are supposed to go to about mid calf) and they finished right down at my ankles where I usually hem up pants to. I was both pleased and disappointed at the same time.
> 
> I have really only learned how to cook decently in the last few years and even newer learned how to not kill plants but make them flourish.  My mum isn't very good at any of these things except the gardening thing but even that I taught myself by reading and trying. And yes I once did read how to boil an egg.  hahahaha
> 
> Going from being an office worker to a construction worker was a big leap too. Such a steep learning curve with lots of tears but I got there and I think it has also helped bring out my creativity in things. Don't have something or cant find something like what I want. Build it or make it.



I'm always amazed when I hear someone say that they're taking their pants to the tailor to be hemmed! You never know when these talents will come in handy, especially if you're short! (Me too. :smile Parents don't do their children any favors when they give them everything their hearts desire. It really helps develop character when you have to work for things, or make them, or figure out how to do things for yourself. I hope kids today aren't too busy texting that they don't have time to learn some of these skills!


----------



## CritterPoor

I have a sewing machine that I've been itching to get out and make things.  Mostly my "things" include bandannas for my dog, and a bathrobe for the dog, and a collar that is full of ice for the hot days....for the dog.  But mostly I have zero skills and spend a lot of time sewing with my fingers crossed, lol.


----------



## cmzaha

navigator9 said:


> OMG Carolyn, do you have pictures of the outfits you made? All of that hand work! My auntie was the great sewer of the family, too, and I remember the precision of her work, the attention to detail that I love so much to this day. I only wish I had paid more attention.
> 
> Yes the Alabama Chanin pieces are easy to do...it's the time factor, with all that hand sewing. They use stencils, applique and lots of reverse applique, which is, I believe, what you were trying to think of. As Natalie C. says in the video, she could easily have outsourced the work, and made the garments much more cheaply, but she wanted to use the local seamstresses, so many of whom were out of work. And she pays them a living wage, not peanuts. And each piece is made entirely by hand, sometimes taking up to 8 weeks to finish. So yes, it makes her things way out of my ballpark, but...she offers books and patterns and stencils, so you can try it on your own. Heck, you could even freehand it on a T-shirt or a tank top!


Yes it is reverse applique but there is an actual name for it. My piece may have come from Honduras but that I also do not remember. It was given to me by a customer years ago. As I mentioned I free handed my beading unless I beaded an applique to use on the dress. One skating dress could easily take me 3 months to complete, so yep, handwork as such is very time consuming


----------



## Saponista

I am in the process of making a very unusual baby quilt. My friend's husband is in a rock band and I am making the baby a 'groupie' quilt with the band name on it. The whole thing is black and red stripes as the band members always wear t shirts like that to gigs. I have never appliquéd letters before so it is a steep learning curve! It looks pretty good so for so I am actually quite pleased with myself. 

I really love sewing though and want to branch out into clothes. I am fine working with patterns, but my body shape is not standard. I am very short waisted which causes huge issues and I'm not yet confident enough to alter the patterns to fit me properly. I have bought some old cotton bedding from the thrift store to practice altering patterns with as fabric is so expensive in the UK and I can't afford to ruin things. I would like a tailors dummy but a standard one won't match my body shape.


----------



## lizard1232

Those are definitely some amazing pieces. I recently picked up sewing and while I love having custom clothing the actually fits, the fabric is getting so expensive that it's not so frugal anymore.


----------



## cmzaha

Saponista said:


> I am in the process of making a very unusual baby quilt. My friend's husband is in a rock band and I am making the baby a 'groupie' quilt with the band name on it. The whole thing is black and red stripes as the band members always wear t shirts like that to gigs. I have never appliquéd letters before so it is a steep learning curve! It looks pretty good so for so I am actually quite pleased with myself.
> 
> I really love sewing though and want to branch out into clothes. I am fine working with patterns, but my body shape is not standard. I am very short waisted which causes huge issues and I'm not yet confident enough to alter the patterns to fit me properly. I have bought some old cotton bedding from the thrift store to practice altering patterns with as fabric is so expensive in the UK and I can't afford to ruin things. I would like a tailors dummy but a standard one won't match my body shape.


Actually a dress form can be adjusted to fit body type. I had a couple of them and one had dials, one was a type that could be molded around the body. I always found the solid dress form with dials easier to work with.


----------



## Saponista

That's interesting, I will have a look and see if I can find one that isn't too expensive!


----------



## navigator9

lizard1232 said:


> Those are definitely some amazing pieces. I recently picked up sewing and while I love having custom clothing the actually fits, the fabric is getting so expensive that it's not so frugal anymore.



So true, but where I live, there's a $1.99 a yard store (that recently went up to $2.99 a yard) where you can find some real bargains. Of course, some times you go and find nothing, but sometimes a treasure! If I go to Joanne's, I always use coupons, Hobby Lobby has them too, I never buy full price.


----------



## Saponista

Thanks cmhaza, I will see if I can find one that isn't too expensive.


----------



## Dahila

I started to sew at very young age, then knit, and crochet.  I had to make my own clothes and then children's.  Back home we had not beautiful clothes for kids.  I made it.  I was still making clothes, for me , my son and my daughter.  Even the prom dress and graduation from college. Like Deeanna I made tailored suits.  Whatever I can make, I will try it. 
There is not much, I can not do.  I can do even some car repairs.  The curiosity brought me here too) I think I am blessed with knowledge I have.  What about meds,  I make my salves, extracts, I have access to herbs, clean herbs, not chemicals on them ,  in my garden) 
Mending the clothes,  I do know how, and I was trying to teach my daughter but she thinks I am old and world works different now)


----------



## not_ally

Dahila, I loved your post.  Your daughter may be too young to appreciate your skills now, but in time she will look back and be so grateful and fond, I am sure.  

I try to do as much as I can w/r/t repair/building of stuff but it is hard b/c I am truly dexterity challenged.  I suspect it is something more than mere clumsiness, but have never really checked it out, a long time thing which is getting worse, but I can still muddle along.  It does make it a bit scary to use really sharp objects, though, am super careful w/those   I used to do house flips, my worker guys strictly forbade me to use the saws/drills with cutting bits.  Dill, how awesome that you can build stuff.  If I could afford a good table saw I would throw caution to the winds.

I do love to cook and garden and do both well.  I wish I could sew, but that takes skill, and non-trembly hands/fingers too ...


----------



## Dahila

I garden, I cook from scratch,  bake my own bread.  paint, I am also a book junkie)


----------



## navigator9

I'm always so happy to be around other people who make things and do things for themselves. At work, I was always trying to enlist people to be in our craft fair. I'd ask, "So.....what do *you* make?" And fairly often I'd get the answer..."Nothing." I'd be incredulous. "Not _*nothing*_.....you must make _*something?*_!" And they'd shrug their shoulders..."Nope." I always thought that was kind of sad. I always figured everyone has some creative spark somewhere. To never be moved to make anything by hand, to express yourself creatively in some way? It's beyond my imagination. 

I guess that's why so many of us end up here, and why so many of us do multiple things, creatively. Maybe it's genetic, and if you've got the gene, you can't  help yourself.....you gotta make stuff! Nice to know I'm in good company. :-D


----------



## DeeAnna

Hey, Nav -- SOMEONE has to consume what we make!!!  

But, yeah, I agree it is kinda sad to see folks who have never nurtured their creative side. My former father-in-law had pretty much only his job (county sheriff) and his fishing (excuse for heavy drinking) to keep him occupied. When he had to retire, he did not take to retirement very well. You can go fishing only so much.


----------



## Saponista

Neither of my parents are even remotely creative, my mom bakes a little but not very often. I was always given making kits as gifts to occupy me as a child though, I have dabbled in all sorts of crafts. If I have kids I will encourage them to make things from a very early age.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I've sewn forever.  Made my first skirt with a zipper in 3rd grade.  After that mom just set me free.  Made all my own clothes and soon started sewing for my mom, also.  Actually we made a deal if I did all the cutting and sewing she did the hand work, tacking down facing and hemming.  It was a sweet deal!  Worked in a " leisure suit" factory for a short time.  I worked in a custom shop making wedding dress, prom dresses...  Did alterations for a while as a side job, made a few costumes.  Made all my children's clothes in grade school and then I was done.  I do not see anything now not for me, not for kids , not for grandkids.  However I do quilt and I quilt up a storm!  My daughters are always wanting me to sew something and I say sorry I'm a quilter now!


----------



## not_ally

I love handmade quilts, PG.  So beautiful, and there are so many different styles.


----------



## Dahila

I think people who do "Nothing" beside watching tv, somehow miss a lot.  The satisfaction of creating something even if you just copy, someone's else creation, is enormous.  I can not imagine my life, watching tv and do nothing


----------



## navigator9

Dahila said:


> I think people who do "Nothing" beside watching tv, somehow miss a lot.  The satisfaction of creating something even if you just copy, someone's else creation, is enormous.  I can not imagine my life, watching tv and do nothing


 
Exactly! And this is why I had to laugh when people kept asking me if I was going to be bored when I retired. Bored? Ha! I kept thinking that the ones who asked were kind of looking forward to their own retirement, wondering what they would do with themselves. Kind of sad, really. I hope they manage to develop some interests before they get there. I'm thrilled to have enough time to enjoy all the things I love, and to learn all the things I'm interested in but haven't tried yet! Retirement is anything but boring. :smile:


----------



## Retropixie

I sew as well. Love Alabama Chanin. Their clothes are insanely expensive though.
I think they did a book, let me run and check.........

Yup, here are some http://www.amazon.com/Alabama-Studio-Sewing-Design-Hand-Sewing/dp/158479920X
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1584796383/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=1944687622&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=158479920X&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1FAMPWXK55F3M5J2Y816

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1617691364/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687622&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=158479920X&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1FAMPWXK55F3M5J2Y816


----------



## navigator9

Retropixie said:


> I sew as well. Love Alabama Chanin. Their clothes are insanely expensive though.
> I think they did a book, let me run and check.........
> 
> Yup, here are some http://www.amazon.com/dp/158479920X/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1584796383/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1617691364/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Yes, they are expensive, and she talks about that in one of her videos. She explains that they are made entirely by hand and some of them take two months to create and she wants people to understand the value of that kind of hand work, and why she made the decision not to outsource the work, to bring the cost down. She says she would also like those who cannot afford the Alabama Chanin clothing line to be able to enjoy wearing them, and that's why she has written the books, which come with patterns for the most popular garments, and you can also download the stencil designs, and even buy the fabric by the yard to make your own version of the clothing. She says she has been criticized for doing this, asked why she would want to offer people this option, and she said she knows that the garments that she sells are not affordable for everyone, but that she would like to offer other options for those who can't afford the finished product, but would still like to be able to wear her designs. I'm not aware of any other designer who does this. She even does a class on Craftsy, showing how to do stenciling and applique. http://www.craftsy.com/class/hand-embellishing-knit-fabric/161  I'm so impressed by her philosphy. And being someone who loves to do things by hand, I also love her designs and I'm going to try something. Her clothing is made with 100% cotton jersey, basically T-shirt material, and I'm going to experiment with some old T-shirts to get the hang of the reverse applique as soon as I get all this bothersome house stuff out of the way! I can't wait. :-D


----------



## Retropixie

I know their philosophy. Most normal people just can't afford it. I by no means meant it was not worth every penny.
I have done the reverse applique on t-shirts for my daughter. I do it by machine and not hand though.


----------



## Dahila

navigator9 said:


> Exactly! And this is why I had to laugh when people kept asking me if I was going to be bored when I retired. Bored? Ha! I kept thinking that the ones who asked were kind of looking forward to their own retirement, wondering what they would do with themselves. Kind of sad, really. I hope they manage to develop some interests before they get there. I'm thrilled to have enough time to enjoy all the things I love, and to learn all the things I'm interested in but haven't tried yet! Retirement is anything but boring. :smile:


Same here, I do not have time to lie down when my back is hurting, there is so much to make) My house already smells with fresh baked bread,  I just made the cleaner with de'limonene and surfactants for for bathrooms and the day is not wasted.  I have to finish my Lemon balm extract (second pouring) and make a peppermint extract )


----------



## Pepsi Girl

not_ally said:


> I love handmade quilts, PG.  So beautiful, and there are so many different styles.



That's what's so fun!


----------



## Deedles

My Mother was a very accomplished seamstresses so I learned to sew before I started school. She sewed for the public as well as worked a full time job so I did most of the family sewing. When DH and I started dating I made him a flannel shirt. That became a tradition and he still gets new ones for Christmas every year. Just the other day he brought that very old, very thin first shirt to me and wanted it patched...he still wears it!

In my early 20's I discovered quilting. I learned from an old lady in our church who believed if it wasn't pieced and quilted by hand it wasn't a 'real' quilt! Took me several years to start piecing on the machine! Then I was off and running. I still prefer hand quilting but arthritis and bad eyesight has put a stop to that. I have a lady that does beautiful machine quilting who is as much a perfectionist as I am so my tops still get quilted. 

I taught sewing and quilting, traveling the circuit teaching at seminars and quilt shows and judging. When I got tired of the travel I open my own quilt shop. I loved it for several years then I just got burned out. I turned my hobby into a job and it was no longer any fun! I sold the shop several years ago and started machine embroidery. DH and I had been scuba diving for quite a few years and I had been making do rags for all my dive buddies. They all talked me into opening an online do rag business. That was great fun for about 10 years. Fun fabrics and embroidery...divers are great customers! Now bikers have been added to the mix! I closed the online business a couple years ago and now do it all only when I feel like it! 

Oh yeah, and I knit, too. I test knit for a designers who mostly designs lace shawls and wraps. I love beading the lace and the challenge of it all. So I always have something on the needles, at the very least a pair of socks in a go bag!

About the only thing I tried that I was never at was painting and drawing. I can't draw or smear paint to save my soul!


----------



## not_ally

Creation is really good for the soul, I think, although it sounds kind of cheesy.  I grew up as a super bookish intellectual kid, I never believed I could be good at anything creative in a non-wordy sense.  I just thought that was the way it was, ie; people who were good at design were born with it, and it was something that I could never do.  I did not buy my first place until I was 38, and it opened up a new world for me.  I was super, super lucky that my then real-estate agent (now my best friend) is a design genius and was willing to hang out with me and teach me. 

I work really hard at learning things that are not instinctive, but it is so rewarding to create things that are beautiful and that you never thought you could do.


----------



## Momsta5

I just mosied into this part of the forum and was very happy to see your thread. I love the clothes from Alabama Chanin! It really is wearable art. I look at the website and drool/fantasize. 

I love to sew. My Mom taught me so that I could make costumes for my kids. She used to make all of her clothes and sewed drapes for Broadway. I got hooked after the first project.  

Getting ready to cut out Simplicity 1551 for my youngest who has declared that she wants to be an "elven enchantress" for Halloween. Then I want to make Vogue V1376 for myself. Also finishing up some Christmas stockings that I started last year but never finished. Hope to make some soap and fizzies to put in the stockings as Christmas gifts.


----------



## federalist

My mother was a professional seamstress and very accomplished with embroidery, crocheting, and knitting.  She made much of my clothes when I was a child but never taught me how to sew more than a button!  Driven by the declining quality of ready-made clothes and size inflation (I remember being a size 2; now I am size 00 - what gives?), I am just getting into the craft.  

This week was the bf's birthday.  Since we recently moved from New England to LA, I decided to add a Hawaiian shirt to his wardrobe.  It's my first shirt!


----------



## navigator9

Lucky boyfriend, you did a nice job!


----------



## newbie

Very nice! Nice job with the collar as well. I sew but not at any sort of professional level. My grandmother sewed extremely well and made all my aunt's formal dresses and a lot of the family's clothes. I had one of them (blue velvet for when my aunt was a parade queen) but my mom gave the dress to Goodwill- caused quite a riff. I still have the handmade purse that went with the dress. 

My son loves costumes so I make those without patterns but I don't always have the patience for all the detail work. This costume took a fair bit of time. In the end I was pretty happy with it and wore it myself to work for Halloween (it's an assassin from Assassin's Creed.) DOesn't have all the flow of the drawing but it's passable. 

I wish I enjoyed it more. I can think of a lot of cool clothes and fashions but dang, for someone who is not detail-oriented, it's hard to follow through.


----------



## Arimara

I wish I learned sewing but my mom maintains that I need to take a class and I really would rather read and practice to learn.

In any case, If I could sew a shirt like that, that would be awesome.


----------



## Earthen_Step

Homemade costumes this year!  Adventure time!

Reference Image:


----------



## CTAnton

Federalist...how much for an XL? It's beautiful....


----------



## quiltertoo

At one time I made a lot of clothing for myself and my daughter but I never knew how it was going to fit until it was finished. Was disappointed in the fit now and then.  Now I do a different kind of sewing. I make things like purses, wall hangings, table runners and placemats. I love to do machine applique make quilts. My latest finished is a 32" wallhanging of day lilies. 


Mary Lou


----------



## navigator9

newbie said:


> Very nice! Nice job with the collar as well. I sew but not at any sort of professional level. My grandmother sewed extremely well and made all my aunt's formal dresses and a lot of the family's clothes. I had one of them (blue velvet for when my aunt was a parade queen) but my mom gave the dress to Goodwill- caused quite a riff. I still have the handmade purse that went with the dress.
> 
> My son loves costumes so I make those without patterns but I don't always have the patience for all the detail work. This costume took a fair bit of time. In the end I was pretty happy with it and wore it myself to work for Halloween (it's an assassin from Assassin's Creed.) DOesn't have all the flow of the drawing but it's passable.
> 
> I wish I enjoyed it more. I can think of a lot of cool clothes and fashions but dang, for someone who is not detail-oriented, it's hard to follow through.





Earthen_Step said:


> Homemade costumes this year!  Adventure time!
> 
> Reference Image:





quiltertoo said:


> At one time I made a lot of clothing for myself and my daughter but I never knew how it was going to fit until it was finished. Was disappointed in the fit now and then.  Now I do a different kind of sewing. I make things like purses, wall hangings, table runners and placemats. I love to do machine applique make quilts. My latest finished is a 32" wallhanging of day lilies.
> 
> 
> Mary Lou



You guys are amazing! :clap:


----------



## Deedles

Federalist....love your green shirt! You did a great job.


----------



## Saponista

I just made my nephew a monster to eat his pyjamas when he isn't wearing them


----------



## MrsSpaceship

Cute!  I keep seeing things that remind me that I need to get back to sewing.  So many projects, so little time.


----------



## traderbren

That's really cute, Saponista!

My sewing skills aren't the greatest, but I made myself some pajama pants last week.

And it appears I deleted the picture from my camera roll. I'll be back after I steal it from Facebook...


----------



## traderbren

Apparently I can't edit from my phone to add a photo, so I apologize for posting back to back.
Here's my pajamas:


And these are handwoven towels I did and had to sew hems on them. That counts, right?


----------



## Saponista

Those pyjamas look lovely, you just reminded me I had some lovely Liberty print cotton in my stash that I cold turn into some gorgeous pyjamas!!! I love sewing so much but I never seem to find time!

Those handwoven towels are a beautiful colour, I've not ever tried weaving. Do you need expensive equipment?


----------



## traderbren

I wouldn't say expensive. These were done on a rigid heddle loom that was less than $200. There are also pin looms and backstrap looms that can be made really cheap.


----------



## navigator9

Saponista, the pajama monster is such a great idea, and so cute! What a nice job you did. And traderbren, love those pajama pants, and you wove those towels??? The colors are gorgeous. There are some things that are so simple to make, it's a shame to buy them. Like curtains and drapes.....and pajama pants with a drawstring waist. It's just finding the time to do it, and if you can find a fabric store these days. The one and only place around here to buy fabric any more is Joannes. It's such a shame, I remember a fabric store from when I was a kid...it was three floors of amazing stuff. I remember spending hours there with my aunt, fondling fabric. (sigh) There is a fabric store one state over that's the size of a warehouse, with fabric piled to the rafters. They have amazing stuff! If I don't end up in heaven when I die, I'd be happy to land there instead. :-D


----------



## regansoap

I love that so cute


----------



## paillo

These are all great! 

We grew up poor and if we wanted clothes that weren't hand-me-downs we sewed them. When I could afford to buy clothes I stopped sewing, for 30 years. Our little doggies get cold, though, and I had a bunch of fleece pants and sweaters I didn't wear. So bought myself a sewing machine and voila, they're warm! Now making lots of these from recycled fleece from thrift stores. Still in prototype mode so most are going to SPCAs and rescue organizations here and in Colorado. When I get them perfected I may try to sell them, but for right now it's just fun.


----------



## shunt2011

Those are adorable!  And what cute doggies!!!


----------



## traderbren

Those are great! Love the poochies, too.


----------



## navigator9

Dogs and coats, both adorable! And kind of you be donating them.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Saponista said:


> View attachment 18426
> 
> 
> I just made my nephew a monster to eat his pyjamas when he isn't wearing them



Aaww, how adorable!:smile:


----------

